
New York's Little Dam Sends Super-Sized Warning of Cyber-Attacks - NN88
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-03-30/new-york-s-little-dam-sends-super-sized-warning-of-cyber-attacks
======
kafkaesq
_There are about 75,000 dams and 6,000 electric utilities in the U.S., and
potentially millions of Internet-connected devices that could be used to
penetrate crucial computer networks, said Chris Blask, executive director of
the Cyberspace Research Institute at Webster University based in St Louis._

I give up - so what, exactly, was the thinking behind the decision to writable
interfaces to all of these sensitive facilities on the internet, again?

